
The CloudTrigger Smart Remote Control - TonyTrupp
https://www.cloudtrigger.com?src=hn
======
TonyTrupp
Over the last few months I've been working on a remote control device for
smart homes.

It can control other internet connected lights, plugs, thermostats, alarm,
speakers, sprinklers, etc.

I was hoping to get some feedback from the community here before doing our
beta launch?

You can check out the demo video here:
[https://www.cloudtrigger.com](https://www.cloudtrigger.com)

Let me know if any of you would be interested in something like this. I'll be
sending out some free units for people that might want to help with beta
testing.

Thanks - Tony

